# Caulk in Bathroom Turning Yellow?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

mi26 said:


> I recaulked my plastic tub in my bathroom last year with GE caulk. Its holding up well, but shows yellow to it. Why? Is there a good cleaner to help with this?
> 
> Thanks


Cleaners might be the cause. May have to remove it and start over with a different brand.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The brand of caulk you used is not as important as the type and quality. Caulk is relatively inexpensive, so it's smart to buy $5 caulk instead of $2.50.

Try bleech, otherwise rip outand redo. With a good tape job and perhaps a little caulk tool, anyone can put in a good bead of caulk.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Bleach will attack most polymers. This causes discoloration. Use phosphoric acid instead of bleach.


----------



## roobot (Nov 16, 2014)

I have had the same problem in my bath and I believe the yellowing was coming from the surface that the caulk was applied to. For instance the wall where the gap is that you are filling. I cleaned all of the caulk from the gap and primed with a good quality primer letting it dry and recaulked. Almost three years later and my caulk is still white.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds plausible.


----------



## mi26 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the product u used silicone based.


----------



## mi26 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes its silicone based. Anyone?


----------

